# Classifieds > Free Stuff >  Bag of stuffing

## badger

From pillow, still in case but open one end. All clean. Think I must have needed some of the stuffing then left it but quite a lot still there. Good for toys, cushion etc. Collect from Castletown. PM me.

----------

